# Hello



## C.Price (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello all,

My name is Charles and I live in South West Virginia . I've kept /bred lots of insects through the years but have a great fondness for mantis and hope to learn alot here !.

I currently have : Mantis - Othodera ministralis

Other insects : Dynastes tityus, Arilus cristatus,Stick insects and a Grammostola rosa.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Look around and use the search for basic info.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma AZ!


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome from OHIO!


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 18, 2009)

welcome from cali


----------



## C.Price (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello Charles, and welcome!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there Charles from P-town Colorado.[/SIZE]


----------



## jacksun (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome Charles!!!


----------

